# United Drug Co Fruit Jar



## coreya (Nov 13, 2015)

Picked this up at an estate sale today (3 bucks) with an original KantKracK lid, a nice addition to my ever expanding collection. (#2854 in the Red Book)[]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 13, 2015)

What a fascinating piece.


----------



## 2find4me (Nov 13, 2015)

Good pick up, a KantKrack lid that's funny[]


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 13, 2015)

Very elaborate jar, nice one!


----------



## deenodean (Nov 14, 2015)

A nice addition to your jar family.. Great price too !!


----------



## bottleboy311 (Nov 27, 2015)

Nice find. You just live up the road from me and I never find deals like that a estate sales in Florida. Usually the jars are over priced. even on the last day when you get 50% off. Lee


----------



## coreya (Nov 27, 2015)

Lee,being retired we go to a lot of sales and most like you say are WAY overpriced but once in awhile you stumble across something that's worth while. I also don't take the price listed as the price and will dicker till I either get it for the price I want or walk away (and I am really cheap being on fixed income and all)I also learned dickering from the best (my mother) who I remember bargaining with a vendor in a market in Mexico City as a child in the early 60's, she was looking at an onyx chess set and the price was 200 pesos (about 16 bucks at the time) my mother offered 60 the vendor countered with 150 my mother said 50. This went on for a bit and she finely got it for 35 pesos or $2.80 US. And yes I still have that set.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 27, 2015)

2find4me said:
			
		

> Good pick up, a KantKrack lid that's funny[]


They can crack, I guess that's why they used a K.


----------



## 2find4me (Nov 27, 2015)

bottleboy311 said:
			
		

> Nice find. You just live up the road from me and I never find deals like that a estate sales in Florida. Usually the jars are over priced. even on the last day when you get 50% off. Lee


I know how you feel, and I'm from the panhandle. The regular 1858 is $50 on black Friday.


----------

